# longspring saddle



## supper15fiets (Jan 9, 2007)

hee hee ,
how you like my first try-out ,
i restorade this saddle myself , only the stiches are a bit out of range ,
but i did that just with a needle....and the front of the saddle looks a bit like a dog's nose....


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good enough to sit on


----------



## JOEL (Jan 10, 2007)

Not bad ! If you wet the leather it might shrink enough to smooth out the wrinkles.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 10, 2007)

*wrinkles*

he Joel ,
thanks for your commit , yeah maby i have to leave the leather longer in water , here's what i did't , i wet the leather and pull it over the originelseat , attach a lot of ropes and pull it tight and leave it for a few day that way , afther that i have a sort of mold made into the leather ,
then i gluwed the chusion stuff ( i don't know how to say it in english...)to the seatpan and make it in  the right shape , afther that i gluwed the top of
the leather on it and let it dry so that part was smooth , the next day i gluwed the sides , afther that i did't the stiches.... maby i have to use thinner leather next time...


----------

